# كم لتر في الدقيقة لتشغيل محرك السيارة على الهدروجين



## tanji12 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

كم لتر في الدقيقة لتشغيل محرك السيارة على الهدروجين
وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## tanji12 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

كم نحتاج من لتر من الهدروجين في الدقيقة لتشغيل محرك السيارة


----------



## قناص غزة (9 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم بمعدل 200 الى 300 لتر غاز فى الدقيقه


----------



## tanji12 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على الرد


----------



## hussien95 (8 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم تستهلك السيارة حسب سعة المحرك ولكن اذا محرك متوسط الحجم سيستهلك مثلما قال الاخ قناص غزة


----------



## vip-group (26 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
كان خاطر ببالي نفس السؤال و الحمد لله بعد البحث العميق و الحسابات المعقدة وجدت انو لكل واحد ليتر من سعة المحرك يلزم 0.325 ليتر من الغاز بأذن الله


----------



## shaghouri (31 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
حسب تجاربي الخاصه ... تم تشغيل محرك سياره VW سعه محرك 1600 cc على 25 لتر غاز هيدروكسي \ بالدقيقه على سرعه دوران للمحرك 5000 دوره \الدقيقه , بدون حمل !! 
تم انتاجها من خليه Dry Call من صنعي .
فقط للتنويه ... تم استهلاك 19 أمبير على 220 فولت لانتاج هذه الكميه


----------



## shaghouri (31 ديسمبر 2013)

والي حابب تفاصيل انا جاهز ...


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 مارس 2014)

shaghouri قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حسب تجاربي الخاصه ... تم تشغيل محرك سياره VW سعه محرك 1600 cc على 25 لتر غاز هيدروكسي \ بالدقيقه على سرعه دوران للمحرك 5000 دوره \الدقيقه , بدون حمل !!
> تم انتاجها من خليه Dry Call من صنعي .
> فقط للتنويه ... تم استهلاك 19 أمبير على 220 فولت لانتاج هذه الكميه



السلام عليكم اخى الخلية الجافة التى تقصدها إسمها hho dry cell generator وليس dry call 
أخى كيف استخدمة 220 وعلى حد علمى انها من تيار متغير وفى الخلايا الهيدروجينية يستخدم تيار ثابت 
كلمنى اخى كم عد الالواح وما مقاساتهم وكم سمك الالواح واى نوع من انواع الاستلس إستيل هل هو 316ام غيرة وكم كيلو متر استطعت ان تسير سيارتك بالهيدروجين ولو عندك فديو او صورة اتفضل مشكورا ارينيها والسلام عليكم


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم اخى صاحب الموضوع على حد علمى انه بتختلف الكمية من محرك لاخر حسب عدد ال cc 
لكن لو رايه المحترفين فى الانتر نت ستجدهم يحقنون الهيدروجين مع البنزين فمثلا على ما اتذكر ستجد ان محرك سعته 125 cc الى محرك سعته 1400cc يحقنون ب 2:5 لتر هيدروجين في الدقيقة وبذلك يتم توفير من %20 إلى 40% وهكذا والله اعلم


----------

